# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] 🏆🏆 Pandaemonium Savage + ULTIMATES + Primal + Mounts!💎 NA EU JP SERVERS 🏆🏆

## arigatofriend

*Selling NEW Eden's Verse Savage + Ultimates + All other content - ALL NA & EU & JP datacenters!*



Hello!

We are selling on ALL DCs: Aether/Primal/Crystal & Chaos/Light & Elemental/Gaia/Mana.  We provide price matching system! 




We are a well established team with a history of successful sales with repeated customers.
We are here to provide the best boosting service to help clients to expedite the process of getting desired loots, clears or completion of any content.
Your order will be done efficiently and professionally.




**NEW** Omega Protocol (Ultimate) Pre-order! 
Pandaemonium Savage 5-8S
Dragonsong Ultimate
Criterion Savage
P1-4S
Zodiark EX & Hydraelyn EX clears/mounts
Eden's Savage E1-12S
Bluemage Mount (Morbol mount)
Epic of Alexander Ultimate (TEA)
Unending Coil of Bahamut (Ucob)
Weapon's Refrain (UwU)
Primals (Extreme)
Mounts
Powerleveling
MSQs
PotD/HoH
24-man raid
Mentoring/Coaching
PvP
Glamours
Other contents are also available, so feel free to ask![/COLOR]




Add me on discord ari#4896
We will go over pricing and schedule.
We accept payment via Paypal or in gils.
Any inquiry is welcomed!


Check EpicNPC for arigato for reviews/ratings!

----------


## arigatofriend

we have a few uncleared characters this week. 5-8 are open

----------


## D1dd1

Have used these guys for some pretty niche glamour runs of old content as well as endgame content and they have been very professional and obliging. They worked out a fair price for runs to get the glamours I wanted and offered awesome rates for endgame stuff. A high quality live-stream was provided, they were very efficient at clearing the content and their rep is very easy to deal with and talk to. Highly recommended.

----------


## yuri22

Curious how much is it for 1 clear of The Epic of Alexander (Ultimate)? Mainly just looking at getting glam for weapon.

----------


## arigatofriend

Add me on discord! ari#4896

----------

